# is there any way? (new to the soap thing)



## God'sCountryGirl (Oct 24, 2009)

it all started with an idea, then research, then this forum.
I will look like a geek cuz I know most of you are pro's but is there 
a way to make soap WITHOUT llye?  I am gonna admit I am a scaredy 
cat I I prefer not messing with lye and makeing big mistakes like putting
the water into the lye.  as you can already tell I have never made soap 
before so ANY tips and advise I would love!


----------



## Manda (Oct 24, 2009)

Short answer: no.
The lye & oils undergo a chemical reaction known as saponification which produces soap.

There is an alternative though, which is Melt & Pour. (If you've not tried it already.) This is a pre-made base which you cut up into chunks, melt in the microwave, add colour and fragrance and pour into a mould to set.  No handling of lye.

You will definitely find a lot of valuable information on the forum here about each method. I advise you to READ READ READ!  :wink:


----------



## God'sCountryGirl (Oct 24, 2009)

Manda said:
			
		

> Short answer: no.
> The lye & oils undergo a chemical reaction known as saponification which produces soap.
> 
> There is an alternative though, which is Melt & Pour. (If you've not tried it already.) This is a pre-made base which you cut up into chunks, melt in the microwave, add colour and fragrance and pour into a mould to set.  No handling of lye.
> ...


thanks, no I haven't done it yet but i will try for my first time.


----------



## carebear (Oct 24, 2009)

just for your reading pleasure I suggest you take a pass at millersoap.com


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 25, 2009)

God'sCountryGirl said:
			
		

> it all started with an idea, then research, then this forum.
> I will look like a geek cuz I know most of you are pro's but is there
> a way to make soap WITHOUT llye?  I am gonna admit I am a scaredy
> cat I I prefer not messing with lye and makeing big mistakes like putting
> ...



Hey CountryGirl.
Really; as long as you're a *somewhat* sane, well informed adult, you'll be perfectly fine.
Just do loads of research on this forum. Google is your friend too! Wear the appropriate safety gear (long sleeves, closed shoes, pants of cours, safety goggles and gloves) and have all the gear you need, including a bottle of vinnegar solution, in reach.
Yes, the first couple of times you'll probably be a bit scared; but that will go away once you get more experienced.
Good luck!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 13, 2010)

God'sCountryGirl,
If I could make a suggestion.  
Buy a soapmaking book, any soapmaking book and read it from cover to cover.  
And never be afraid of Lye, it's not as scary as some make it out to be, just be smart and respectful of the chemicals you are dealing with and everything will work out fine.
Also, for your first batch, follow a proven recipe word for word, that way you will not as you say, add the water to the lye accidentally.


----------

